
Bloomberg’s New Paywall Will Charge Users $35 a Month - danso
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bloombergs-new-paywall-will-charge-users-35-a-month-1525285030
======
danso
Yes, the posted article comes from the WSJ, which is paywalled (though not if
you visit it via a tweet). The gist of it:

> _The paywall has two tiers. For $34.99 a month, users will get access to
> Bloomberg.com, the company’s mobile and tablet apps and a live stream of
> Bloomberg TV, as well as podcasts and subscriber-only daily newsletters._

> _The other option, at $39.99 a month, includes the first-tier products along
> with a print and digital subscription to Bloomberg Businessweek and access
> to some BloombergLIVE events. Readers can still purchase a standalone
> digital and print subscription to the magazine._

> _Users will be able to read 10 articles a month and stream 30 minutes of
> Bloomberg TV a day for free before the paywall kicks in, an enticement for
> readers sampling the company’s journalism who might be persuaded to
> subscribe._

For those who loved Bloomberg.com's quirky (even tacky) redesign ushered in
2015 by then-editor Josh Topolsky [0], there's this bad news:

> _Bloomberg is also rolling out an overhaul of its website and consumer apps.
> The redesign pares back some of the showier and brightly-colored elements of
> the current properties, opting for a more classic, black-and-white display._

[0] [https://www.wired.com/2015/02/haters-side-bloombergs-loud-
re...](https://www.wired.com/2015/02/haters-side-bloombergs-loud-redesign-
touts-future-web-news/)

